# Dogs on buses



## annie16108 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello, I will be bringing my chihuahua from India. He has an EU PP. He will travel in Cabin in his bag with me. Can I take him from Lisbon to the Algarve on the bus?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Certainly if you travel by the national carrier Rede Expressos you can. This from their website:

Q: Can I bring my pet aboard with me?

A: Pet transport, excluding guide dogs accompanying sight impaired individuals, will only be allowed if the animal is escorted by its owner and properly placed in an appropriated cage (Portaria nº968/2009); however, customers should be aware of the Portuguese legislation regulating the Road Express Transport (Transporte de Serviço Expresso), described in the Portuguese Law "DL-399-F de 84, artigo 16º, nº2", which states: "inside the vehicle, only small sized volumes, which by its characteristics, dimension and weight may be properly placed inside the appropriate spaces, will be allowed to be transported, thus not putting in danger other passengers' safety or comfort".


----------



## annie16108 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks. Do you know if it is the same for Eva buses. I traveled with them last time


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

annie16108 said:


> Thanks. Do you know if it is the same for Eva buses. I traveled with them last time


There is no mention on their website Annie but you could always drop them a line. The contact page for them is here:

EVA Transportes

That shows their email address among other details. Also, at the bottom of the page there is a contact form.


----------



## annie16108 (Jan 22, 2017)

I know they allow a bag of 20 kg but I will be travelling with 2 X 20 kg bags. Do you happen to know anything about that. ..


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

annie16108 said:


> I know they allow a bag of 20 kg but I will be travelling with 2 X 20 kg bags. Do you happen to know anything about that. ..



For Eva you will need to ask them when you email.

Rede Expressos is one bag up to 20 kgs. Additional luggage is charged as excess baggage. As an example, 15 - 20 kgs from Lisbon to Faro would be €15,50 according to their excess baggage chart which can be found here:

---Rede Nacional de Expressos---

Then scroll down to luggage and click on Package delivery.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

annie16108 said:


> I know they allow a bag of 20 kg but I will be travelling with 2 X 20 kg bags. Do you happen to know anything about that. ..


Hi Annie. I know how difficult it is to get companies here to answer emails, so we gave EVA a call. You may not believe the answer, which gets even more bizarre when you go online to check out the prices.

First we asked about the baggage and the answer was, any weight over 20 kgs is charged as excess baggage at €4.80/kg making a total of €96 for your extra bag! Once we had recovered from that, we asked about your dog. Apparently, despite the fact that he is in a carrier at your feet, he must also buy a seat.

My quick thinking partner then said, well if the dog has to pay for a seat, surely he gets another 20 kgs allowance? The woman laughed and had to agree with us. So, you pay for two seats and that entitles you to seats for yourself and the pooch and 2 x 20 kgs suitcases.

It got even more interesting when we checked out the tariff online (EVA Transportes). Adults from Lisbon to Faro pay €20 and over 65's pay €16. Children aged 4 - 12 also pay only €16. Depending on the age of your dog, I wonder if you could argue for the €16 fare?

Rede Expressos only charge €18.50 for the same journey plus €15.20 for your extra suitcase.

Had you considered travelling by train? If you book in advance, the fare is between €10.00 and €13.50 depending on which train you catch. The journey is slightly quicker and you will not have to pay for either the extra case or the dog.


----------

